# Anfänger .... was beachten?



## Wölfin (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo ....

Ich wollte gern mit dem BMx fahren anfangen. Im Moment steh ich noch nen bischen ratlos da und hoffe das mir mal jemand helfen kann??!!!! 

Würde gerne eher , bzw. kann eigentlich hier nur Flatland fahren , weils hier nix weiter gibt wo ich wohn.

Nun suche ich nen Anfänger Bike ?
Worauf sollte man achten ect. ?

Hier mal nen Bike bei Ebay .... 
Wie sieht es damit aus?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22559&item=4127134882&rd=1


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2004)

eigentlich zum anfangen ganz passabel, aber wenne irgendwann besser fährs hol dir unbedingt nen anderen rahmen, hiten is nich so besonders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2004)

finger wech von den ganzen e-bay schrott !

wenn du was anständiges willst kauf hier: www.parano-garage.de


----------



## Wölfin (3. Mai 2004)

Naja , da find ich die Preise nen bischen hart. Wenn ich nachher doch net mehr kann oder so (was ich ma net hoffe) .....


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2004)

tja, wenn du doch weiter fahren willst wirst dir in den ar*ch beissen das du nicht aufmich gehört hast.

und teuer ist es da sicherlich net.

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=2033


----------



## Wölfin (3. Mai 2004)

Mag sein ....

Wollte hat gerne wissen worauf ich achten muss.  .... Grüzzle

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22559&item=4128989170&rd=1

Des soll net so schlecht sein oder? 
Auch wenns von Ebay ist :S


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2004)

naja, ist halt KHE 

fragmal BMXer was sie von KHE halten   

aber wenns dir gefällt... optisch.


----------



## Wölfin (4. Mai 2004)

ist echt geil , dann sag doch einfach was sie davon halten .....    und mach net immer andeutungen    ....

Die Frage ist nicht ob es mir optisch gefällt , (Sowas mach ich dann schon , wie ich es haben will) ... sondern das es auch ok is 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22559&item=4128656576&rd=1 

?????


----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. Mai 2004)

Du darfst hier keine Fragen auf nen Montag stellen, die haben dann immer noch alle ne Reizung vom Wochenende...  

Zu den Ebay-Bikes:
Davon raten dir eigentlich nicht alle ab, weil der Name nicht stimmt,sondern vielmehr weil die Teile wirklich gefährlich sind. Auch beim Flatlanden ist man ziemlich auf sein Material angewiesen und du musst dich drauf verlassen können, das dein Rad unter dir hält wenn du wirklich Tricks üben möchtest ,es geht ja um deine Gesundheit 

Deshalb ist hier der Verweis auf nen erfahrenen Markenhändler wie Parano oder G&S BMX Ehrensache, die machen dir a) eh immer gute Preise und b) kriegst du da die perfekte Beratung.

Zu den Bikes müsste man jetzt zum Beispiel noch wissen,wie groß und wie schwer (leicht) du bist...denn wenn du unter 1,70 bleibst, musst du dich unbedingt um ein hübsch kurzes Rad bemühen (da gibts eklatante Unterschiede, auch wenn die meisten gleich aussehen)...denn wenns zu lang ist bekommst dus nicht gescheit bewegt. Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist musst du nicht soooo extrem auf die Stabilität der Teile achten,weil du sie dann ja durch dein eigenes Gewicht kaum belastest- kannst also hier und da auch aufs Gewicht gucken und ein Leichtes Bike kaufen, was nicht unerheblich sein kann, gibt Bikes die wiegen knappe 18 bis 20 Kilo (KHE Bikes sind zum Beispiel erfahrungsgemäß recht schwer) und leichte Bikes von 10 bis 13 Kilo...

Das spielt zwar alles keine sooooo riesige Rolle wenn man gerade anfangen möchte mit dem Sport aber man sollte schon mal n Auge drauf werfen,um sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.
Das Felt Bike was du gezeigt hast wäre zum Beispiel okay zum einsteigen,aber ich vermute fast das es dir etwas zu unhandlich sein wird- ist auch kein reines Flatland-Rad- 
der Titus Flatliner ist qualitativ nicht ganz so hochwertig, aber schon mehr in Richtung Flatland ausgerichtet und auch etwas kompakter zu fahren.

So, zum Abschluss noch mein obligatorischer Hinweis auf die BMX-FAQ, falls du sie bisher übersehen hast, da hab ich nochmal einiges zum Thema zusammengefasst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758

Hoffe, erstmal etwas ausgeholfen zu haben,   

Reik


----------



## Wölfin (4. Mai 2004)

Thx´s für die Antwort. Das hat mir doch endlich mal nen bischen mehr gesagt.

Danke


----------



## Wölfin (4. Mai 2004)

Nochwas .... habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen eins bei Parano zu kaufen ... scheint mir echt am besten zu sein. Nachher gurke ich mit dem Rad rum und hab dann 2 Teile  .... 
So gebe ich lieber nen paar Euros mehr aus , und hab erstmal was davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (4. Mai 2004)

Endlich ma wer ders schnallt.
Aba es machen halt fast alle (ich auch) den Fehler und kaufen ne billig Hiten (Baustahl) Gurke und geben dadurch mehr Geld aus, als wenn se gelcih wat ordentliche kofen!

Ähm welches Rad haste den nun bestellt?


----------



## Wölfin (4. Mai 2004)

Hab mich noch nicht entschieden  ... ich bin ne Frau .... das dauert  ....

Scherz , ich schau heut noch in ruhe

Der Flatliner Titus gefällt mir oder DRAGONFLY Trigger


----------



## evil_rider (5. Mai 2004)

dragonfly macht gute günstige räder.

haben nebenbei nen paar der weltbesten flatlander unter vertrag .


----------



## Wölfin (5. Mai 2004)

FELT Ethic BMX Freestyle Bike

BMX Freestyle Bike Modell 2003.
Das Bike ist neu, mit Garantie vom BMX Fachhändler !
4130 Cr-Mo Unterrohr, Rest HiTen Rahmen, 20" Oberrohrlänge, Gyro Stops, Felt Drop-Ten 1 1/8" Ahead Vorbau, 2teiliger CocktailBar, Felt 3-teilige geschmiedete Cr-Mo Kurbel, 175mm, vorne und hinten 14mm Achsen, Alex F303 Alu Felgenringe, 48 Loch, vorne und hinten U-Brakes, vorne und hinten Pegs (4Stk.), SST ORYG Rotor 1 1/8", Kettenspanner, 2 Bolt, Felt Bakeshow Reifen, ...
Farbe: schwarz

Wie hört sich das an?


----------



## Bunes007 (8. Mai 2004)

Wölfin schrieb:
			
		

> FELT Ethic BMX Freestyle Bike
> 
> BMX Freestyle Bike Modell 2003.
> Das Bike ist neu, mit Garantie vom BMX Fachhändler !
> ...



Is nicht wirklich nen Flatland Radl!


----------



## Wölfin (10. Mai 2004)

Was ist eigentlich besser 

ALU Rahmen oder nen Stahl Rahmen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Waldi (10. Mai 2004)

Stahl natürlich


----------



## Flatpro (10. Mai 2004)

wenn du wirklich NUR flatland fährt und wirklich überhaupt nix anderes, nicht einmal daran denkst, dann is alu besser


----------



## Wölfin (10. Mai 2004)

Jau , nur Flatland ... weil hier auch nix anderes geht ... hier ist nur FLAT


----------



## Moto (10. Mai 2004)

Zum Streeten findet sich immer irgend ein kleiner Spot und wenn es nur eine kleine Mauer, eine Verkehrsinsel oder eine kleine Bank ist. Ein paar Stufen sind auch überall zu finden.


----------



## Das Waldi (11. Mai 2004)

Also ich bin trotzdem für Stahl, damit muss man sich einfach keine Gedanken machen, wenn man mal was schönes auf der Straße entdeckt


----------

